# How's the weight?



## swee'pea99 (13 Apr 2020)

As earlier reported, my time on the no-beer diet has seen me wasting away to a shadow of my former, but I hear rumours that others are filling the empty hours with biscuits. So, how's it going for you?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Apr 2020)

Not bad considering. I've only put on a pound in the last 3 weeks of much less cycling and cycle commuting activity


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2020)

Lightest I’ve been for 18 years. All this keep it local exercise means I’m out daily now for shorter but harder efforts. Shorter rides I don’t need to eat. Rather than less frequent long rides where I’d eat then eat some more when got in.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2020)

I stood on the scales the other day I was below 15st for the first time in a very long time, got back on the same scales the two days later & weighed in at 15st 3lbs no idea how, I didn't think I'd eaten that much, we haven't that much in & been on 2 rides


----------



## DRHysted (13 Apr 2020)

Due to an injury I had to stop exercising last October and put on 21 pounds. Slowly rebuilding the exercise & started cycle commuting when the lockdown began and have lost 5 pounds. More to go!


----------



## HLaB (13 Apr 2020)

When I last checked my weight had went down by at least 3kg. Just checked and it seems to be stabilised.


----------



## snorri (13 Apr 2020)

Going down.
Although I can't understand these people who say their weight remains constant +or- 1lb(whatever that is).
I weigh myself at the same time most days and my weight varies + or - 1.5kg.
Different metabolism or something , I suppose.

Edit @HLaB, I've liked your post because you used kg


----------



## Globalti (13 Apr 2020)

Down by 1 kg here due to being more active fixing up the house for sale.


----------



## Accy cyclist (13 Apr 2020)

It's always the same. 68.5kgs/10st 11lbs.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Apr 2020)

A small drop for me, largely due to a lack of sausage rolls (bad planning when moving from a weekly to a 2 weekly shop), no more milk in coffee either. And the nice weather has made me ride a little more.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2020)

I have been about 10 kgs (1.5 stone) over the weight I'd like to be since last summer. I was going to use long bike rides as part of my weight reduction strategy but that isn't going to happen for at least a couple of months, maybe even the rest of the year?

I gave up booze 8 years ago so I can't reduce my alcohol intake. 

It looks like once I have despatched the final evil Easter egg (currently sitting opposite me) I will have to cut down on food for the duration.


----------



## PK99 (13 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I stood on the scales the other day I was below 15st for the first time in a very long time, got back on the same scales the two days later & weighed in at 15st 3lbs no idea how, I didn't think I'd eaten that much, we haven't that much in & been on 2 rides



+or- a few pounds is normal.

same day same time is the rule.

for me TripleS first thing in the morning then on the scales. even then there is +a- but trends emerge


----------



## kynikos (13 Apr 2020)

Self-isolated so no nibbles with grandkids, stopped the booze and eating sensibly. Lost 10 lbs and lightest I've been in donkey's years.


----------



## alicat (13 Apr 2020)

I was on a diet before the lockdown started and the anxiety round shopping has increased my motivation. I'm measuring myself and have lost 1/2 " all round. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Slick (13 Apr 2020)

Can't lie, I'm not going near the scales until this thing is long over as whilst I'm still cycling a bit, there is long periods of total inactivity and working from home isn't helping as I can sit in front of that computer in the morning and forget to move again until early evening. Also, boredom was always a trigger for me to snack all day so sorry, not sure exactly what my weight is doing but I do know it won't be good.


----------



## Gunk (13 Apr 2020)

I’m not eating any more but definitely drinking more than usual, but I’m about 3lbs down on weight, mainly due to lots of work in the garden and much more cycling.


----------



## sleuthey (13 Apr 2020)

Lost 5lb in last 2weeks. 1500 kcal per day food. Cycling 60 miles per week and walking 20. That’s it.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2020)

About 18 stone 10, so maintaining a steady weight on a diet of scotch and Marmite crisps.


----------



## Electric_Andy (13 Apr 2020)

Not due to lockdown, but I've lost 15lbs in 5 weeks on the keto diet. It does help at home though, I'm eating a lot of fat and protein so I'm not hungry between meals. I do miss Ale and Cider though. In the office I'd get bored or restless so I'd eat. At home I'll go and do 10 minutes of housework instead


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> About 18 stone 10, so maintaining a steady weight on a diet of scotch and Marmite crisps.


Not that l believe a word of it boy-o !!


----------



## Slick (13 Apr 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Not due to lockdown, but I've lost 15lbs in 5 weeks on the keto diet. It does help at home though, I'm eating a lot of fat and protein so I'm not hungry between meals. I do miss Ale and Cider though. In the office I'd get bored or restless so I'd eat. At home I'll go and do 10 minutes of housework instead


Nice. 👍


----------



## Ridgeway (13 Apr 2020)

Lost 2kgs since lockdown (4wks here) so on target for 500grm p/wk. I think that step 1 was the easy part, now it's going to get tough

Cracking out the sawdust and dried fruit for this weeks breakfasts

So far it's been mainly down to an increase in exercise and not much change in food intake, this has to change


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2020)

I just do not understand this obsession with weight . What are folks implying by reporting that they have lost or gained weight. Muscle weighs more than fat so when l rowed competitively in a four l weighed 11 stones but if l weighed the same now l would be a fat b'stard !


----------



## derrick (13 Apr 2020)

Losing it slowly, Lack of beer,


----------



## CanucksTraveller (13 Apr 2020)

Getting steadily and officially fat on too much fuzzy feels booze, comfort inducing pastry based dinners, and chocolate. I think I'm probably up by a good couple of kilos but I'll worry about that soon....ish.


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just do not understand this obsession with weight . What are folks implying by reporting that they have lost or gained weight. Muscle weighs more than fat so when l rowed competitively in a four l weighed 11 stones but if l weighed the same now l would be a fat b'stard !


Indeed, about 17-18% heavier by volume. If I stop lifting I drop to about 16, but ive iron on my mind at the best if times, never mind when stuck at home with a well equipped gym and nothing else to do.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just do not understand this obsession with weight .


You do _really_, but you are trying to make a point about body composition!



woodbutcher said:


> What are folks implying by reporting that they have lost or gained weight.


Same point again... They are clearly trying to lose that loose, flabby stuff from their bodies, not trying to have their muscles waste away.



woodbutcher said:


> Muscle weighs more than fat...


Actually, it doesn't! 1 kg of muscle weighs 1 kg and 1 kg of fat weighs... 1kg! Muscle is denser than fat, yes.

It is quite simple... Strip off and stand in front of a full length mirror. Tense your muscles and jump up and down. Apart from the obvious bits (breasts for women, genitals for men) anything that wobbles is what someone trying to lose weight is trying to lose!


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Apr 2020)

I've been having a few beers during lockdown,even tho I'm going to work it's been nice at the weekend.
Easter, binge, 12stone 6 tonight so 3lbs heavier than last week but we way Tuesday night so I should lose 2lbs by then


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just do not understand this obsession with weight . What are folks implying by reporting that they have lost or gained weight. Muscle weighs more than fat so when l rowed competitively in a four l weighed 11 stones but if l weighed the same now l would be a fat b'stard !



I can’t see anyone one here obsessing about it. Just factual posts and that’s it. Doesn’t smack of obsession.


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Apr 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Not bad considering. I've only put on a pound in the last 3 weeks of much less cycling and cycle commuting activity


That’s pretty good!


----------



## PaulSB (13 Apr 2020)

I've shifted a 1.5 kilos but the main difference is the winter flab I was carrying has gone and I've built muscle more quickly than usual.

I got the same effect when commuting - 30 miles/day 5 days out of 7 works wonders.


----------



## neil_merseyside (13 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> I just do not understand this obsession with weight . What are folks implying by reporting that they have lost or gained weight. Muscle weighs more than fat so when l rowed competitively in a four l weighed 11 stones but if l weighed the same now l would be a fat b'stard !


Here speaketh a skinny bloke with self control


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2020)

neil_merseyside said:


> Here speaketh a skinny bloke with self control



He didn’t mention he was 5 ft nothing did he, and is as fat as a pork pie!


----------



## Drago (13 Apr 2020)

Or he could be 9 feet tall and very undernourished. 

I feel we need to know the truth of this.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (13 Apr 2020)

Maybe we also need a how’s your height poll during lockdown?🤔


----------



## i hate hills (14 Apr 2020)

Height same / weight rising ....thanks Chi na


----------



## FrankCrank (14 Apr 2020)

I'm on two diets, not enough food in one


----------



## Seevio (14 Apr 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> It's always the same. 68.5kgs/10st 11lbs.


Always the same? Have you checked that the wheel thingy on your scales hasn't got stuck?


----------



## alicat (14 Apr 2020)

FrankCrank said:


> I'm on two diets, not enough food in one



Just go on a 'seafood' diet, @FrankCrank. Always enough to eat on that. 😊


----------



## dave r (14 Apr 2020)

No change for me, I thought I'd loose some with no cafe stops or beer, but its remained the same so far.


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2020)

i hate hills said:


> Height same / weight rising ....thanks Chi na


You've been eating those 12 packs of fried bats again?


----------



## Julia9054 (14 Apr 2020)

Lost a couple of lbs to start with - combination of worry and conscious self control. 
Then my 2 boys arrived home to stay temporarily until all this is over. Competitive cooking has now started and I have put 3lbs on! 
On the plus side, I am doing more miles on the bike than I would normally manage at this time of year and am feeling quite fit. So maybe it's, erm, muscle!


----------



## GM (14 Apr 2020)

Confession time, that's my vote at the top of the poll. That is since Christmas though, and I will loose it all when this lockdown is over when I can get out on the road again.


----------



## vickster (14 Apr 2020)

Pretty static (i've lost around 6kg this year), but I'm eating sugary stuff again which needs to stop. 
Cycled 120 miles last week though which probably helped! My legs are getting quite muscly but I'm very stiff from sitting around otherwise


----------



## postman (14 Apr 2020)

I don't weigh myself. But only the other day i was thinking how well i feel. With this lock down i am exercising and on the turbo. Yesterday i did a large gardening task for my next door neighbour. He is away and i look after his small front garden and the spare land. Well on Sunday i cleared the few weeds on his block driveway,then i ventured on to his small patio. i don't normally go in to his back garden,but i cleared a lot of weeds between his slabs. It was then i noticed a small tree had fallen on to his greenhouse. So i thought right Monday i'll sort that,well i did i cut it up and got rid of the stuff, it was then i noticed his flower bed under his hedge was overgrown with weeds. So i cleared that. I had a good day yesterday and i hope he is happy with what i have done. And i feel fit and fantastic. Turbo is coming out later this morning.


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Apr 2020)

Seevio said:


> Always the same? Have you checked that the wheel thingy on your scales hasn't got stuck?


It's a while since i used those type of scales. I haven't weighed myself for 5 weeks since my local gym shut down. I use their digital scales. I bet when i go back in say 4 weeks time i'll be the same, give or take 1 or 2 pounds.


----------



## cookiemonster (14 Apr 2020)

I had a back operation early last year, the end result of 20+ years of Muay Thai, so my weight did go from 89KG to 96KG. Now back down to about 90KG. Cycling from Wan Chai to Stanley in Hong Kong regularly helps as it is very hilly.


----------



## wafter (17 Apr 2020)

FWIW since the beginning of lockdown my weight has been trending down slightly; I was 71.35kg on the 5-day mean and am now a shade over 71.0kg; however my past three samples have been well under 71kg. These are lows I've not reached recently outside of fasts and if the trend continues I should hit a 5-day mean of around 70.5kg over the next few days.

This is unsurprising really since I've made an effort to reduce my carb intake (so to an extent this loss could be temporary if I don't stick to the regime) and have been clocking up the miles on the bike thanks to a combination of being at home more / having nowt else to do / having nice weather / the riding being a good way of maintaining my mental health, which seems to be deteriorating in the absence of meaningful physical contact with others.

I'm hoping to get to mid-60s, having so far managed to lose 14kg since August 2018.. however am lacking resolve and discipline currently so happy to maintain with a slight downward trend if possible


----------



## HarryTheDog (17 Apr 2020)

Since lockdown I have put on half a stone, pity as I was the heaviest I have been for many years at the beginning of it. I am now the heaviest I have been for 15 years. WFH is a nightmare I cant do my normal 26 miles a day commuting. Plus my girlfriend has moved in for the duration she insists on cooking and there is always food in the house. I have her on a bike fitness regime on the turbo mainly, which I do with her but its just not enough. 
We used to dance at least 4-6 hrs per week but cant quickstep etc around a living room . If this went on for 6 months you would have to roll us both out of the house. We have both said more discipline with food is needed but it only takes one of us to get peckish to lead the other into temptation as well.


----------



## lane (17 Apr 2020)

I was 81kg after Christmas and started dieting slowly getting weight down. The first couple of weeks of the lockdown it absolutely fell off and is now going down more slowly I am currently 74.5kg but some of that was prior to the lockdown. Lightest I have been for at least one and possibly two decades.


----------



## Easytigers (17 Apr 2020)

Hadn't weighed myself since the accident last August. Weighed myself yesterday and have put in 8lbs. Now determined to try and shed it!


----------



## Julia9054 (17 Apr 2020)

Thanks to the boys being home, we now have a snack cupboard and I have rediscovered this bad boi


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2020)

My ideal weight (at my peak fitness 😬) was 95/96 kg (too lazy convert to stones). 30 years on I've been between 105-112 far too often. Now, after three months in India I've come in at a surprising 98 kg (😳) having changed my diet drastically: no meat (fish, for the time bring is OK), no chocolate or ice cream (😫), reduced amounts of bread, lots of fresh veg and fruit (salads), healthy soups, very little alcohol (😇) and no fruit cake (Christmas/Dundee) unless absolutely essential! 😜 

At least all my OLD clothes fit me again: fortunately I'm not a dedicated follower of fashion. 

Let' see how much I've lost/gained by the autumn.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Apr 2020)

Blood pressure nicely in the green zone which will be related to the lower than normal body weight.


----------



## snorri (17 Apr 2020)

Dayvo said:


> (too lazy convert to stones)


No need to feel apologetic, the UK started metric conversion 55 years ago.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2020)

snorri said:


> No need to feel apologetic, the UK started metric conversion 55 years ago.



I thought the Brexit lot had got their imperial weights and measures back. 

👍


----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Apr 2020)

Mines stayed pretty much static over the lock down. I'm drinking more beer in the evening but I'm not snacking on convenience foods that i do when at work. 
Talking of beer I've got nothing in for tonight 🍻😳


----------



## HLaB (18 Apr 2020)

HLaB said:


> When I last checked my weight had went down by at least 3kg. Just checked and it seems to be stabilised.


That's me lost another kilo generally and after a turbo session or ride that can be down by another kilo👎 
Pre op last year I was gaining weight slightly contrary to one of the signs of Bowel Cancer (rapid weight loss) and hit 65kg. I was almost instantly 2kg lighter when they removed half my bowel and that's the weight I'd like to be. During my chemo at the lowest I was 57kg (58kg average) and when it was finished I had built my self up to 62kg post but now I am 58kg generally and falling to 57kg post exercise 👎


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2020)

Call me old fashioned, but I do reckon having bits surgically removed in order to hit your target weight is a bit extreme.


----------



## gavroche (18 Apr 2020)

We don't have scales in our house so I hardly ever weight myself but I know mine doesn't move that much as my clothes are always the same size.


----------



## Gunk (18 Apr 2020)

gavroche said:


> We don't have scales in our house so I hardly ever weight myself but I know mine doesn't move that much as my clothes are always the same size.


----------



## Julia9054 (18 Apr 2020)

It is normal for me to put on, say, 1kg in the school holidays (more food, more alcohol, less busy) and then naturally lose it going back to work. The challenge going "back" on Monday is to lose it without being so active. I am cycling more at the moment but I am much less active in between bike rides.


----------



## Drago (18 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> View attachment 516082


Have you been stalking me with that telephoto lens again?


----------



## 12boy (20 Apr 2020)

Had my annual physical and learned blood sugar (130), A1C (6.6) and cholesterol (234) are at diabetic/ unhealthy levels, no doubt caused by winter sloth and too many carbs and unhealthy fats. Not a lot heavier at 74 kg, but I've cut back drastically on the butter, cheese, sweets and refined carbs and got down to 72 kg. Mrs 12 lives on carbs so having what we both want is a pain in the tuchus. The doc said to retest at the end of June and perhaps I can avoid diabetes meds. Oddly enough, if I get enough protein and veg, I'm less hungry than I was when eating more carbs, sugars and fats. It seems having longer daylight hours helps with dropping a little weight....cold grey days with 20 mph winds do make me want to sit around and gorge on rich and greasy food.


----------



## dhd.evans (21 Apr 2020)

I've lost the gym, and time on the bike. I've spiked from 92kg to 94.6kg. Beer is filling the nights.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You do _really_, but you are trying to make a point about body composition!
> 
> 
> Same point again... They are clearly trying to lose that loose, flabby stuff from their bodies, not trying to have their muscles waste away.
> ...


Oh c'mon you know l was referring to weight by volume


----------



## ColinJ (25 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Oh c'mon you know l was referring to weight by volume


The word is _DENSITY_!


----------



## wafter (25 Apr 2020)

I'm currently averaging about 70.4kg over five morning weigh-ins and today was sub-70kg for probably the first time in my adult life outside of fasting 

I'm really pleased with myself looking back on how I've managed to control my diet.. while still far from perfect I've binned so much stuff I thought I could never walk away from - bread, potatoes, milk choc (dark contains about half the sugar), beer, crisps... while I can't stay away from the cheese biscuits and still rely daily on a smallish carb hit from such snacks, it's now the norm for meals to be mostly carb-free; usually meat or fish of some sort with a decent mound of veg, perhaps some eggs and greek yoghurt.

I'm crap at achieving anything in life and really thought I'd never get my weight down to this extent; being now about 75% towards my target.

It's taken me a long time with many peaks and troughs, periods of despair and self-doubt; I'm not there yet and of course this is only one of life's many struggles..

However, If I can do it anyone can - so if you're struggling keep at it and don't beat yourself up too much if it's taking longer than you'd hoped


----------



## derrick (25 Apr 2020)

There will be a lot of fat people around when we get back to some sort of normal. But also a few fitter slimmer ones. I will be in the slimmer group.


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> The word is _DENSITY_!


What is that a description of my mental ability ?


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2020)

wafter said:


> I'm currently averaging about 70.4kg over five morning weigh-ins and today was sub-70kg for probably the first time in my adult life outside of fasting
> 
> I'm really pleased with myself looking back on how I've managed to control my diet.. while still far from perfect I'm binned so much stuff I thought I could never walk away from - bread, potatoes, milk choc (dark contains about half the sugar), beer, crisps... while I can't stay away from the cheese biscuits and still rely daily on a smallish carb hit from such snacks, it's now the norm for meals to be mostly carb-free; usually meat or fish of some sort with a decent mound of veg, perhaps some eggs and greek yoghurt.
> 
> ...


Hell man don't be so hard on yourself ...you are doing well , relax a bit ,you will get there


----------



## woodbutcher (25 Apr 2020)

12boy said:


> Had my annual physical and learned blood sugar (130), A1C (6.6) and cholesterol (234) are at diabetic/ unhealthy levels, no doubt caused by winter sloth and too many carbs and unhealthy fats. Not a lot heavier at 74 kg, but I've cut back drastically on the butter, cheese, sweets and refined carbs and got down to 72 kg. Mrs 12 lives on carbs so having what we both want is a pain in the tuchus. The doc said to retest at the end of June and perhaps I can avoid diabetes meds. Oddly enough, if I get enough protein and veg, I'm less hungry than I was when eating more carbs, sugars and fats. It seems having longer daylight hours helps with dropping a little weight....cold grey days with 20 mph winds do make me want to sit around and gorge on rich and greasy food.


Don't get me wrong , l am not on any kind of crusade to get everyone on to vegetable based diets for the sake of their health etc. but six or seven months ago l sort of lost the taste for beef, especially steaks . The meat just didn't taste as full of flavour as l wanted and it is bloody expensive. So l began to eat more vegetables and eventually my diet became entirely veg, based !
I was doing a bit of research to see if my food intake was good enough for me and l came across a youtube film called "the game changer". l will say nothing more except take a look at it and let me know your reaction if you want to ! All the best


----------



## derrick (25 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Don't get me wrong , l am not on any kind of crusade to get everyone on to vegetable based diets for the sake of their health etc. but six or seven months ago l sort of lost the taste for beef, especially steaks . The meat just didn't taste as full of flavour as l wanted and it is bloody expensive. So l began to eat more vegetables and eventually my diet became entirely veg, based !
> I was doing a bit of research to see if my food intake was good enough for me and l came across a youtube film called "the game changer". l will say nothing more except take a look at it and let me know your reaction if you want to ! All the best


As long as you supplement with vitamin pills you will be fine.


----------



## Rusty Nails (25 Apr 2020)

I am eating as much, if not more, since the lockdown started but I have gone from 155lbs to 149lbs (5'8").

I put it down to two things:

1. I am being much more disciplined with my riding with the aim of building strength and fitness, actually treating it as exercise rather than a bike ride.

2. We don't buy prepared meals any more as there seems to be more time for food preparation, and we don't eat out any more (obviously), including stopping our usual 3/4 times a week visits to coffee shops (we always have something to eat as well). My bike rides no longer include the obligatory Greggs coffee and pasty.

It will not last beyond the lockdown.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> As long as you supplement with vitamin pills you will be fine.


I tried that, but meat is cheaper and natural.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> I tried that, but meat is cheaper and natural.


Most of the meat that people eat these days is anything _BUT _natural - that is why it so cheap!


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Apr 2020)

derrick said:


> As long as you supplement with vitamin pills you will be fine.


Agreed vitamin B etc.


ColinJ said:


> Most of the meat that people eat these days is anything _BUT _natural - that is why it so cheap!


Agreed , and just take a look at how chicken is mass produced (if you are brave) and what they are fed on for example !


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2020)

woodbutcher said:


> Agreed , and just take a look at how chicken is mass produced (if you are brave) and what they are fed on for example !


I watched a coronavirus documentary the other night. It discussed how Chinese 'wet markets' can spread disease. It then went on to suggest that intensive animal farming elsewhere has similar dangers. There was footage of some huge horrible chicken and pig sheds and a drone shot of an incredibly big and crowded cattle ranch - tens of thousands of animals crammed together in a vast expanse of dusty ground crisscrossed by feeding bays. UGH!


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Most of the meat that people eat these days is anything _BUT _natural - that is why it so cheap!


The most is natural. Lab grown meat is all but unavailable. What may have happened to it after the animal popped its clogs is another matter, but the meat itself is natural very natural. The chemicals in a vitamin pill weren't plucked from the vine.


----------



## ColinJ (26 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> The most is natural. Lab grown meat is all but unavailable. What may have happened to it after the animal popped its clogs is another matter, but the meat itself is natural very natural. The chemicals in a vitamin pill weren't plucked from the vine.


BSE wasn't due to '_natural_' animal husbandry... Cows don't naturally eat mashed up animals!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2020)

Still lightest I’ve been in 18 years.


----------



## screenman (26 Apr 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Still lightest I’ve been in 18 years.



That is just showing off, I am married to a feeder which for somebody who likes grub is a problem.


----------



## HLaB (26 Apr 2020)

They say clothes maketh the man, well the certainly make a good proportion of me now, 2.4%. That's me down to my lowest weight in the last 30+ years 56.5kg


----------



## Slick (26 Apr 2020)

screenman said:


> That is just showing off, I am married to a feeder which for somebody who likes grub is a problem.


I'm definitely in the exact same situation. My wife is a feeder and I'm an excellent eater.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Apr 2020)

I weighed myself on New Years day and was 82.3kg. The last time I weighed myself was January 27th and was 77.7kk.

I weighed myself yesterday and was 76.7kg.

I am happy with that.


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Apr 2020)

I'm still losing weight slowly and steadily. About 2lbs a week. Weekends and evenings i am doing up my bathroom or doing mini projects in the garage. I enjoy it so i hardly even think about food. Lockdown also means that if i run out of food before my weekly shop, i just make do and eat less rather than going shopping.


----------



## Knightly85 (30 Apr 2020)

My main aim is to lose weight and get fit, started 11 days ago and had a bike for the last 7 days. I have completely changed my eating. So far I have done 9 home workouts, 315 press ups, cycled 80 miles and I go on walks with my daughter l, I currently weigh 100 kilos my goal is to get to 80 kilos.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> My main aim is to lose weight and get fit, started 11 days ago and had a bike for the last 7 days. I have completely changed my eating. So far I have done 9 home workouts, 315 press ups, cycled 80 miles and I go on walks with my daughter l, I currently weigh 100 kilos my goal is to get to 80 kilos.


How much have you lost so far?


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2020)

I’ve lost half a stone :-)
Less hotel and airport food, less alcohol, lots more cycling!


----------



## Knightly85 (30 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> How much have you lost so far?


I started at 104 kilos so 4 down 20 to go.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> I started at 104 kilos so 4 down 20 to go.


Good stuff, most will be water weight so far but fat will follow and muscle should develop. Just don’t starve yourself, slow and steady far better for long term effect


----------



## Knightly85 (30 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Good stuff, most will be water weight so far but fat will follow and muscle should develop. Just don’t starve yourself, slow and steady far better for long term effect



I'm eating a good amount and completely leaving the snacking alone. I am having fruit or boild eggs for breakfast followed by chickingand rise mainly for lunch and dinner but some days I do have a different dinner. Normally take a banana with me when I go cycling.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2020)

Boiled eggs


----------



## Knightly85 (30 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Boiled eggs


Love a boild egg I do, also drinking between 6-8 glasses of water a day. I just need to keep it going.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> Love a boild egg I do, also drinking between 6-8 glasses of water a day. I just need to keep it going.


Make sure you eat plenty of veg and some fruit too, fibre for bowels (which will be bound up by the foul eggs). Brown rice not white 👍


----------



## Knightly85 (30 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Make sure you eat plenty of veg and some fruit too, fibre for bowels (which will be bound up by the foul eggs). Brown rice not white 👍


Yeah I'm eating white rice at the moment and loads of it, I love veg so I do eat a lot of then but I do boil it.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> Yeah I'm eating white rice at the moment and loads of it, I love veg so I do eat a lot of then but I do boil it.


Rice is calorific, replace with green veg 👍


----------



## Knightly85 (30 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Rice is calorific, replace with green veg 👍


I normally mix veg with white rice, I should use brown rice.


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> I normally mix veg with white rice, I should use brown rice.


You should but it takes an age to cook! Or brown pasta, just watch portion size or both  I only ever cook 60g of basmati rice, I could eat double


----------



## Knightly85 (30 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> You should but it takes an age to cook! Or brown pasta, just watch portion size or both  I only ever cook 60g of basmati rice, I could eat double


I probably eat more than I should for lunch and dinner.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2020)

Will be topping up the weight with fish and chips and beer tonight.


----------



## Knightly85 (2 May 2020)

12 days completed, just weighed myself and I'm 98 kilos. That's 6 kilos gone! Broke 100 kilos  also I found some vitamin D + K tables so I'm going to start taking 2 per day. 18 kilos more to go to reach my goal I can do this 😎


----------



## vickster (2 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> 12 days completed, just weighted myself and I'm 98 kilos. That's 6 kilos gone! Broke 100 kilos  also I found some vitamin D + K tables so I'm going to start taking 2 per day. 18 kilos more to go to reach my goal I can do this 😎


Why 2 per day? What’s the dosage?


----------



## Knightly85 (2 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Why 2 per day? What’s the dosage?


Thats what it says I should take


----------



## Knightly85 (2 May 2020)




----------



## vickster (2 May 2020)

Makes sense. I was recommended 25ug a day. I also get some through the cod liver oil capsule and multivitamin I take. And sunlight of course 
The calcium comes from milk and other dietary sources


----------



## DCBassman (2 May 2020)

A gnat's over 85kg. If I can get another kilo off, I'll be the lightest I've been for...decades!


----------



## Jaykun85 (2 May 2020)

I have no scales so im living in blissful ignorance at the moment  im hoping the cycling us working though


----------



## Knightly85 (3 May 2020)

So today is my 14th day since i decided to go healthy and have been cycling for 9 days. Started at 104 kilos after 1 week I was just over 100 kilos, after 2 weeks I'm 98 kilos. It's the last day of my self made chart today, I start a new one tomorrow and I'll add an extra daily exercise for the next 2 week's.


----------



## Drago (3 May 2020)

18st 11lb, 119.3kg, this morning, nekked other than my joggers.

Now,m this is interesting. I'm still cycling as often, but my typical daily rides of 30-40 miles are down to 10-12 miles as I try to be sensible and stay within a close radius of home during the C-19 situation, so you'd expect possibly a slight rise. However, I have been really careful and quite disciplined and havn't touched snacks or alcohol in 10 days of so, so I'm expect the calorific deficit would roughly match the reduced exercise, yet i'm still up a pound. 

I've been really hammering the weights on the legs though while i'm not doing so many miles, weighted single calf raises (my weight plus a 20k dumbell), squats, leg curls and extensions using the attachment on my weight bench at home, and Mrs D made an admiring comment about how firm and meaty my pins are looking, so Im am speculating I may have slapped on a smidge of lean muscle.


----------



## Knightly85 (3 May 2020)

Drago said:


> 18st 11lb, 119.3kg, this morning, nekked other than my joggers.
> 
> Now,m this is interesting. I'm still cycling as often, but my typical daily rides of 30-40 miles are down to 10-12 miles as I try to be sensible and stay within a close radius of home during the C-19 situation, so you'd expect possibly a slight rise. However, I have been really careful and quite disciplined and havn't touched snacks or alcohol in 10 days of so, so I'm expect the calorific deficit would roughly match the reduced exercise, yet i'm still up a pound.
> 
> I've been really hammering the weights on the legs though while i'm not doing so many miles, weighted single calf raises (my weight plus a 20k dumbell), squats, leg curls and extensions using the attachment on my weight bench at home, and Mrs D made an admiring comment about how firm and meaty my pins are looking, so Im am speculating I may have slapped on a smidge of lean muscle.


Sounds like you are really committed like myself, my guess would be your are losing weight buy growing mussel which is why you have gone up a pound.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> Sounds like you are really committed like myself, my guess would be your are losing weight buy growing *mussel *which is why you have gone up a pound.


Maybe he’s on a seafood diet


----------



## Drago (3 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> Sounds like you are really committed like myself, my guess would be your are losing weight buy growing mussel which is why you have gone up a pound.


I've lifted since I was a teenage, and was a moderately competitive power lifter in the 110+ class until I smashed my elbow and wrecked my shoulder. I still lift now, but it's only this last 9 months that my broken bits seem to have settled into a comfort zone that I can work with/work around, and I've been lifting more. Religiously 6 days a week, very careful splits between body parts although I've been pushing my legs a bit more as they're injury free so they can take it, and because calves are used to working hard all the time anyway they really need punishing to get any useful extra power or size out of them.

Here's a gratuitous muscle selfie.









@vickster - thanks for the morning chuckle!


----------



## Knightly85 (3 May 2020)

vickster said:


> Maybe he’s on a seafood diet



Muscle*


----------



## Hover Fly (3 May 2020)

I was 40+” waist, after being in and out of hospital and inactive in between times, now down to 36” and still shrinking thanks to all day off and good weather.


----------



## HLaB (3 May 2020)

I'm the lightest Ive been since I was around 16year old ( 28 years ago), I was 56.1kg this morning  I'm getting stronger on the bike though so hopefully its excess I'm losing rather than muscle. Cafe's, pub stops and constant refuelling have disappeared


----------



## derrick (3 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I've lifted since I was a teenage, and was a moderately competitive power lifter in the 110+ class until I smashed my elbow and wrecked my shoulder. I still lift now, but it's only this last 9 months that my broken bits seem to have settled into a comfort zone that I can work with/work around, and I've been lifting more. Religiously 6 days a week, very careful splits between body parts although I've been pushing my legs a bit more as they're injury free so they can take it, and because calves are used to working hard all the time anyway they really need punishing to get any useful extra power or size out of them.
> 
> Here's a gratuitous muscle selfie.
> 
> ...


The bingo wings are winning.


----------



## Drago (4 May 2020)

Those are triceps, you cheeky man! Firm and meaty, not floppy and wobbly.


----------



## wafter (7 May 2020)

Uncharacteristically I'm still winning thanks to the current circumstances. Following yesterday's 4hrs of low intensity mincing I'm plumbing new (ex-fasting) lows this morning - just broke 69kg for the first time and my daily mean is now a little under 69.4kg.

It's been 3wks since I got the new bike (which has been the real catalysit in all of this) ; in which time I've dropped 2kg and 3cm off my waist. Obviously I'm chuffed with this; better still it gives me something positive to work towards in the absence of anything else 

EDIT: It's also interesting to note that the last time I weighed this much (near the end of a fast at the beginning of the year) my waist was nearly 2.5cm larger, so I've obviously gained a decent amount of muscle mass too.


----------



## Knightly85 (7 May 2020)

wafter said:


> Uncharacteristically I'm still winning thanks to the current circumstances. Following yesterday's 4hrs of low intensity mincing I'm plumbing new (ex-fasting) lows this morning - just broke 69kg for the first time and my daily mean is now a little under 69.4kg.
> 
> It's been 3wks since I got the new bike (which has been the real catalysit in all of this) ; in which time I've dropped 2kg and 3cm off my waist. Obviously I'm chuffed with this; better still it gives me something positive to work towards in the absence of anything else


Do youdo any other type of exercises besides cycling?


----------



## wafter (7 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> Do youdo any other type of exercises besides cycling?


Only really walking. I hear weight-bearing exercise is good to supplement cycling to prevent loss of bone density, although really I don't mix them much and tend to walk more when the weather's not so hot / in winter or if I'm not feeling confident on / have fallen out of love with the bike. 

I also started swimming before the world ended in an effort to improve all-round fitness and upper body strength / shape, however I'm crap at it and obviously haven't had the opportunity since the pox struck; as I'm too much of a nancy to swim anywhere outside of a pool. 

I'd like to work on my upper body more as it still looks like a potato with cocktail-stick arms, however my joints are crap, weights bore me and unlike cycling I can't think of any suitable activity that I'd enjoy in it's own right (other than kayaking but that's probably too much cost and hassle currently). Suggestions most welcome!


----------



## kynikos (7 May 2020)

I decided something good had to come out of lockdown so went for a healthier me. I'm down 6Kg since lockdown started with another 9 to lose to get to my target BMI of 25. A combination of a healthier diet, virtually no alcohol, and cycling most days seems to be doing the trick.

Being self-isolated and having to have others do the shopping is helping as there's no 'Ooh, I'll just pop that treat in the shopping basket' anymore!


----------



## Drago (7 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> Do youdo any other type of exercises besides cycling?


He does 10 sets of 10 reps of a fork full of chips


----------



## ColinJ (7 May 2020)

Yikes... I just weighed myself - 90 kgs (14 st 2 lbs) - that's way too high! 

I haven't really been eating more - that is what comes of eating the same as usual but reducing my exercise by about 75% for 6 months. (I pretty much stopped cycling back in November, had an easy December, and was just starting to get back into it this year when the virus arrived on our shores.)

I aim to get down to 78-79 kgs (12 st 4 lbs - 12 st 6 lbs). I will cut my standard portion of rice/pasta down from 125 g to 90-100 g and start my intermittent fasting again a couple of days a week. I could do more than that but I'll give it a few weeks and see how I get on. I'll also aim to ride more than 100 kms a week (as opposed to less than 50). I'd be content to average a loss of about 0.5 kg a week, which is easily doable.


----------



## HLaB (7 May 2020)

HLaB said:


> I'm the lightest Ive been since I was around 16year old ( 28 years ago), I was 56.1kg this morning  I'm getting stronger on the bike though so hopefully its excess I'm losing rather than muscle. Cafe's, pub stops and constant refuelling have disappeared


It fell to 55.7 kg just after that but its been reasonably stable since the circa 56.5kg. Hopefully the loss was just the situation and not caused by other things coming back. I have a scan coming up to hopefully confirm it hasn't.


----------



## Broughtonblue (9 May 2020)

My weight gain is getting me down, not over a short period of time. But ive put on 4 stone in 4 years, gone from being a regular 6 day a week rider, to 6 times a year because i really CBA. need to get my mojo back, recently moved to north norfolk in the middle of beautiful countryside but still no inclination.


----------



## Drago (10 May 2020)

I'm not quite sure how, but I've lost 2 pounds this week. 

I'll up from 5 protein meals a day to 6, see if I can get it back.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 May 2020)

Lost another pound and down to 70kg giving me a BMI just below 22. I’m fittest I’ve been for a few years.


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm not quite sure how, but I've lost 2 pounds this week.
> 
> I'll up from 5 protein meals a day to 6, see if I can get it back.


I've upped my food intake massively but my weight after dropping over a stone rapidly, then pounds has stabilised, touchwood and hasn't went back up. I read a theory based on testing that people getting 8.5h sleep as oppose to 5h sleep quickly (within 14 days) experience a change in body metabolism, their body switches to burning more fat in preference to muscle. It seems to fit me I'm got lighter but stronger  I have a scan later to hopefully say my weight loss is natural and things haven't come back


----------



## HLaB (11 May 2020)

HLaB said:


> I've upped my food intake massively but my weight after dropping over a stone rapidly, then pounds has stabilised, touchwood and hasn't went back up. I read a theory based on testing that people getting 8.5h sleep as oppose to 5h sleep quickly (within 14 days) experience a change in body metabolism, their body switches to burning more fat in preference to muscle. It seems to fit me I'm got lighter but stronger  I have a scan later to hopefully say my weight loss is natural and things haven't come back


This is the article https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/the-source-healing/201010/sleep-more-burn-more-fat hopefully it explains my initial weight loss which now seems to be stable but the scan I had yesterday should show if it's due to anything else :-/


----------



## ozboz (12 May 2020)

i am about the same as I was just after Xmas, but I could do with shedding a stone which will take me down to 12 stone, that’s around the weight I was when I joined the Army at 17 , I was up to 17 stone in the mid 70’s but steadily lost it and got to 13-14 stone by the early 80’s and hovered around that ever since. I’ve set my self a target to get to a 32” waist line , so I’m doing more walking now I find that good for burning it off , I’ll be glad when the Richmond Park opens , then I can do a combi of cycling and walking ,


----------



## tyred (12 May 2020)

I lost 2 pounds. I must fix the hole in my trouser pocket.


----------



## BrumJim (12 May 2020)

postman said:


> I don't weigh myself. But only the other day i was thinking how well i feel. With this lock down i am exercising and on the turbo. Yesterday i did a large gardening task for my next door neighbour. He is away and i look after his small front garden and the spare land. Well on Sunday i cleared the few weeds on his block driveway,then i ventured on to his small patio. i don't normally go in to his back garden,but i cleared a lot of weeds between his slabs. It was then i noticed a small tree had fallen on to his greenhouse. So i thought right Monday i'll sort that,well i did i cut it up and got rid of the stuff, it was then i noticed his flower bed under his hedge was overgrown with weeds. So i cleared that. I had a good day yesterday and i hope he is happy with what i have done. And i feel fit and fantastic. Turbo is coming out later this morning.



He'll be really annoyed when he's found out that you have ruined his wild flower garden and destroyed his rustic lean-to!


----------



## wafter (12 May 2020)

Today's weigh-in was 68.25kg; bettered previously only by 0.05kg in January on the last day of an 8.5 day fast. 5-day mean value is down to just below 69kg which is the lowest it's been in my adult life.

Since the start of the year I'm down 8.5kg (11%), 4.4cm (4.4%) on the chest, 9.5cm (9.8%) on the waist and 5.2cm (5.5%) on the hips. 
Since the start of lockdown I'm down 2.7kg (3.7%), 1.9cm (1.9%) on the chest, 4.1cm (4.4%) on the waist and 1.6cm (1.7%) on the hips.

Due to my new-low weight I've run out of points to compare, but when the average was in the low-69kgs my waist was around 2.5cm smaller recently than the last time I was at this weight, so the riding has gained me a good deal of muscle mass it seems. 

It's nice to have one achieveable goal / area of progress in life, since everything else for me is apparently turning to sh*t currently


----------



## wafter (30 May 2020)

It's been slow progress recently as my weight has pretty much stagnated, however my waist measurement (and to a much smaller extent chest and hip dims) has continued to fall so I'm guessing I'm still gaining lower-body muscle while losing some fat.

The drive to remove gluten from my diet has finally killed off the last carb-heavy food in the house; these being the Ryvita and Water Biscuits I just cant leave alone in the evenings  As such I'm not carb-free, but I'd guess consuming less than 50g per day. Last of the biscuits went around three days ago and mass has dropped pretty convincingly since - a lot of this is probably transient water loss but it still feels like progress and should be a sign that I've "opened the door" to low carb again which should accelerate future losses as long as I can maintain my diet.

Figures now stand at the following:

Since the start of the year I'm down 9.7kg (12.5%), 5.0cm (5.0%) on the chest, 10.7cm (11.1%) on the waist and 5.8cm (6.0%) on the hips.
Since the start of lockdown I'm down 3.8kg (5.3%), 2.5cm (2.5%) on the chest, 5.25cm (5.8%) on the waist and 2.2cm (2.4%) on the hips.

This morning was the first time my 5-day mean weight has fallen below 68kg while I also recorded my lowest waist measurement at 85cm; a big drop from the previous 86cm and again suggesting water loss but I'll take it!

I'm averaging about 0.5kg lost per week which suggests a weekly energy deficit of around 3600kcal or two days worth / 14% of my BMR.

According to my spreadsheet I need to lose another 3.5kg to reach my target of just over 64kg; this is where my waist should measure 0.9 times my hips (the WHO's threshold for "abdominal obesity") although since my hip measurement is still shrinking too to an extent I'll probably have to lose a bit more to hit the target. If you wish to pay it any credibility, my BMI is currently right in the middle of the "healthy" range at 21.65kg/m^2.

FWIW I'm cycling on average about 120 miles per week with the less active weeks often being supplemented by walking. I'm a simple creature with limited ability and interest when it comes to cooking and allergies to seemingly everything, so diet is fairly basic. Typically I eat two soft-boiled eggs on toasted seed loaf for breakfast, with lunch and dinner usually consisting of meat (chicken kiev, fish fingers or occasionally home made burgers or steak) or quiche with dressed salad or steamed greens and broccoli, cheese and greek yoghurt. Snacks are limited to strawberry yoghurt, 70% dark cooking chocolate (half the sugar of milk), cheese and pickled onions, green grapes, occasionally low calorie ice cream..

It's funny reading that back and remembering how my diet used to be; massively carb-heavy with lots of bread, potatos, crisps, chocolate... I don't plan to necessarily cut all of these out forever, but certainly have no desire to return to the days of compulsively eating large quantities daily like a helpless sugar-craving fiend!

Anyway, there we go.. I appreciate the opportunity to summarise my progress in this thread and hope everyone else is making some headway too


----------



## Slick (30 May 2020)

wafter said:


> It's been slow progress recently as my weight has pretty much stagnated, however my waist measurement (and to a much smaller extent chest and hip dims) has continued to fall so I'm guessing I'm still gaining lower-body muscle while losing some fat.
> 
> The drive to remove gluten from my diet has finally killed off the last carb-heavy food in the house; these being the Ryvita and Water Biscuits I just cant leave alone in the evenings  As such I'm not carb-free, but I'd guess consuming less than 50g per day. Last of the biscuits went around three days ago and mass has dropped pretty convincingly since - a lot of this is probably transient water loss but it still feels like progress and should be a sign that I've "opened the door" to low carb again which should accelerate future losses as long as I can maintain my diet.
> 
> ...


Eh, not really.


----------



## screenman (30 May 2020)

My hair is a bit longer than normal, is there any chance it weighs a stone?


----------



## andrew_s (13 Jun 2020)

I'm down from 91 kg to 84 kg since lockdown.

I put it down mostly to the reduced beer intake - about 15 pints/week down to 1 bottle. Some has been replaced by whisky, but total alcohol is about 1/4 of what it was.

Snacking is, as before, controlled in the supermarket, and is more or less unchanged.

Exercise has changed, with hardly any at home, and the daily commute and the mile or so I used to do wandering about at work is gone. What used to be cycling days a
(Tue/Thu/Sun) are unchanged, apart from the loss of pub stop, but I'm making more of an effort to get out on other days for an hour or two (6 miles walk, 25 miles bike).
Overall, the step counter app on the phone has been recording much the same 10,000 steps a day I've averaged for the last couple of years, since I got the current phone.


----------



## screenman (13 Jun 2020)

The scales are wrong, they must be, wardrobe is also a clothes shrinking machine, help urgently needed, at least when the shops open I should have more than one pair of trousers to wear shortly after.


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2020)

screenman said:


> The scales are wrong, they must be, wardrobe is also a clothes shrinking machine, help urgently needed, at least when the shops open I should have more than one pair of trousers to wear shortly after.


We must have the same wardrobe and I refuse to go anywhere near those infernal scales.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Jun 2020)

I hit 14st 10 after Christmas so I decided that it was time to aim to lose a couple of pounds a week eating smaller portions of normal stuff and have a good walk each day and a bike ride every 2 or 3 days... one week we had scones with clotted cream and a salted caramel magnum after tea... I like this diet!

Weighed myself every Saturday morning before breakfast on the Wii since and this morning down to 13st 6, so ridiculously excited!

9 bags of sugar in a backpack... 9!!


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2020)

Archie_tect said:


> I hit 14st 10 after Christmas so I decided that it was time to aim to lose a couple of pounds a week eating smaller portions of norma stuff and have a good walk each day and a bike ride every 2 or 3 days.
> 
> Weighed myself every Saturday morning before breakfast on the Wii since and this morning down to 13st 6, so ridiculously excited!
> 
> 9 bags of sugar in a backpack... 9!!


Well done. I'm carrying a few more bags than that.


----------



## wafter (13 Jun 2020)

andrew_s said:


> I'm down from 91 kg to 84 kg since lockdown.
> 
> I put it down mostly to the reduced beer intake - about 15 pints/week down to 1 bottle. Some has been replaced by whisky, but total alcohol is about 1/4 of what it was.
> 
> ...


Excellent work - a pretty sad indictment of the weight-influencing properties of beer though!



Archie_tect said:


> I hit 14st 10 after Christmas so I decided that it was time to aim to lose a couple of pounds a week eating smaller portions of normal stuff and have a good walk each day and a bike ride every 2 or 3 days... one week we had scones with clotted cream and a salted caramel magnum after tea... I like this diet!
> 
> Weighed myself every Saturday morning before breakfast on the Wii since and this morning down to 13st 6, so ridiculously excited!
> 
> 9 bags of sugar in a backpack... 9!!


Struggling with the conversion but that's what, 18lb or about 8kg? Nice work; that's a significant drop and I bet you feel great for it 


I continue to make progress but it's increasingly slowed by the occasional carb-binge and for the first time in months I've had a few days where my 5-day mean mass has increased slightly for a day or two. As irritating as the carb-effects are it's interesting to watch how my weight grows by around 1kg the day after consumption (more than the mass of the food alone, no doubt due to water retention), before receding over the following days (providing I stay off the diabetes-fuel).

Anyway, today was my lowest (just) registered single mass value at 66.75kg, bringing my 5-day mean down to a shade under 67kg for the first time. I did a lot of miles earlier in the week but haven't done a "proper" ride since Tuesday on account of the weather (probably a good excuse to recover) and am hoping to get out today as it's nice outside and I have a few new cycling-related goodies to try out 

FWIW figures now stand at the following:

Since the start of the year I'm down 10.6kg (13.6%), 5.8cm (5.8%) on the chest, 11.8cm (12.2%) on the waist and 6.2cm (6.4%) on the hips.
Since the start of lockdown I'm down 4.7kg (6.5%), 3.3cm (3.3%) on the chest, 6.4cm (7.0%) on the waist and 2.6cm (2.8%) on the hips.

BMI is around 21.4 and hip:waist ratio is stubbornly stuck at around 0.934 as I think the rate of loss from my belly slows as its fat content is reduced. The spreadsheet is predicting I need to lose a little under 3kg to reach my "no longer abdominally-obese" goal of H:W=0.9; the suggestion I've not-yet arrived endorsed by the fact that I I still have tits and a belly - if a lot smaller than they were!

It's weird looking at myself in the mirror as this is uncharted territory for me and I've been overweight since I was a child. I can see ribs and a lot more definition in my upper body, while when I stretch I actually look skinny! Sadly baths have become less-fun due to the reduced padding for all the bony protrusions in my back..

To an extent IMO it's a sad indictment of prevailing social norms and attitudes, but being slimmer makes me feel more legitimate as a human - not that I should be made to feel this way or need such validation of course. However, things remain pretty crappy currently so I'll take it where I can; I do feel rightfully proud that while everything else is heading south and apparently outside my control, I have at least made progress in one area of my life I've never been happy with / able to manage effectively.

So that's all for now - I don't expect everyone to wade through my posts and ybh just value the ability to add the odd update just for the retrospective milestones and motivation they allow me. I hope everyone else who's trying to lose some mass is making progress


----------



## Accy cyclist (14 Jun 2020)

I don't have scales at home as when i've had them in the past i find it obsessive,checking my weight every day,sometimes twice or even three times a day. I think i've lost weight due to my gym being closed for months. I eat better when i use the gym,carbs wise. I'm all over the place with my diet now! The other day i went the whole day without anything but a banana to eat. My body seems to tell me that if i'm not burning energy then i don't have to eat to replace burnt energy.


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2020)

Been very disciplined with my eating these last 2 or 3 weeks, and a lot of moderately low weight high rep work. Down to 254lbs, which I think its about 18 stone 2lbs. Weirdly, I feel fat all of a sudden! I've not felt brilliant this week, had a migraine this tlasted several days, and then another day or two feeling a bit wobbly once it had gone. So, just not been myself and thsts probably why I'm not feeling as mighty and invincible as normal.


----------



## MarkF (14 Jun 2020)

I am still around 80kg, ripped and buff at 57, I have no gym to go to but will be pumping for England when the shoot hits the fan, which won't be long now........


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2020)

You dont have a gym at home? You must surely have at least a swimming pool?


----------



## wafter (24 Jun 2020)

Looks like the honeymoon's over - got the weight down to a 5-day mean of around 66.5kg for a bit but have now bounced back to around 67.0kg after not-so-many rides recently and some slipping diet commitment / carb binging thanks I think to getting tired of what I'm eating and not getting enough sleep.

Going to give it maybe a relaxed week and try to work on getting to bed earlier, then maybe try and hit the weight loss again. Really wanted to be c.64kg by August, but not sure that's likely to happen now..


----------



## Jody (24 Jun 2020)

I'm over 10 lbs down and only a couple to go before my weight starts with a 9 again. 

The last time I weighed 9 st something was in my early 20's


----------



## ColinJ (24 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Looks like the honeymoon's over - got the weight down to a 5-day mean of around 66.5kg for a bit but have now bounced back to around 67.0kg after not-so-many rides recently and some slipping diet commitment / carb binging thanks I think to getting tired of what I'm eating and not getting enough sleep.
> 
> Going to give it maybe a relaxed week and try to work on getting to bed earlier, then maybe try and hit the weight loss again. *Really wanted to be c.64kg by August, but not sure that's likely to happen now..*


You have 5 weeks to do it - that is only 0.6 kg/week, which is a nice steady rate of loss to aim for.


----------



## wafter (24 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> You have 5 weeks to do it - that is only 0.6 kg/week, which is a nice steady rate of loss to aim for.


Thanks - it is, but it's also a bit more than I've already been managing until this point. I think if I'm slipping is due to diet fatigue pushing myself will only make me miserable. I think I've done pretty well so far and am happy to cut myself some slack for a week then take it from there


----------



## Wookee (24 Jun 2020)

After a year of excess in 2019 and little motivation at the beginning of 2020 I decided to get the pounds off about 8 weeks ago. I never really 'diet' as such, I just cut out the rubbish and train. I don't calorie count and aim to lose about 1-2lbs a week. So far over a stone off and I don't really struggle with it - especially with the lack of social events currently!


----------

